# re: allergic reaction to synthetic leather



## teslaplaidowner (6 mo ago)

Has anyone had any skin disorders or allergic reaction to the synthetic leather in the Tesla Model s Plaid. 

I am originally allergic to latex and was wondering if any of the same materials are in the synthetic leather as I am having terrible issues
with my skin especially in the groin area. 

Just trying to see if anyone else has the same allergy issues.

Telsa plaid owner


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't think there is any latex in the Tesla seats, I think it's basically plant-derived vinyl.

Since all of the surfaces are covered with the same material, try driving with one elbow on the center console top. If your elbow then develops skin issues, you have your answer.


----------

